# Twist rate??



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a heavy barrel Stevens 200 in 223. The barrel has to be around 26", it looks a mile long...and weighs a ton. I cannot find anywhere online what the twist rate for this gun is. All I have found is that not many of these were made with the HEAVY barrel.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Put a tight cleaning patch on a rod and measure the distance it travels in one rotation of the cleaning rod. It may not be exact but it will give you something to work with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

or give them a call....

http://www.savagearms.com/customerservice/faqs/


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Most Steven's are 1 in 9 but check it to be sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The link shows 1:9 twist rate but in a 22-inch barrel:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope this helps, I found this while trying to figure my .6mm Rem. twist.

jimmy shutt

Gunsmithing - How to Determine the Rate of Twist in a Rifle Barrel


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I would call em.


----------

